# QLD:7/12 WS Aspire105 shakedown-chasing cod



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

It was good to see that StevenM has seen the light and has come back to the fold in purchasing another Wilderness Systems kayak (he has been lost in the hobie universe of late). Not to be out done , Poppy had to follow Steven's lead and get one aswell. So for the maiden voyage it was fitting to take these new machines out for a day of chasing Murray Cod on the Dumaresq.

Steven's new yak.



































I really like how he stores his car keys.

















Poppy's new yak.








Exactly the same as StevenM's except it has a sounder.


















Now did we catch any fish you ask? We got a few but I only took pictures of a couple that I caught. One I got on surface just before midnight after we had set up camp for the night.








It fell to a homemade lure that StevenM built.








The trusty Garra Tera did the job for me during the day.









And a few random pictures from the day.













































Thanks for the invite fellas, we'll have to have more of a night session next time.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for a great report. Reminds me of two of the things on my bucket list, catch a Murray Cod, and make my own lures.
Thanks for reminding me! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

"Not to be outdone"? And you wonder why I hate you young bastards. Truth is, I'm a Wilderness Junkie: Tarpon 100, Commander 120, Aspire 105 and next week the crowning jewel, a mango coloured Tarpon 120. Craig at Adventure Outlet wants to adopt me, even though I'm older than his Dad. Why be old if you can't spend the money on some-one you truly love?

In case you missed it Dave.....................That's not you! I'll scuttle the lot rather than leave any to you in the Will. :twisted:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the colours on the yaks. Must be OK to paddle too judging by Jeff paddling up that riffle.
Some nice big water there, must have been a nice change.
Looks like a great time and good fish.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Inspiring pictorial report. It's a great way to spend a couple of days.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good results on the cod fellers and pretty location.

And Dave, does your second picture indicate SIK paddlers have to pee like girls and need to stand in the water?


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

That is livin!! Nice


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Good to see the AYUP headlamp, those things are the dogs bollocks.
> 
> I see you can get red lens caps for them now as well (designed for using them as a rear flashing light), I wonder how useful these would be from a fishing POV as the red doesn't trash your night vision.


Ant,
Good spot. We've all run the Ayups for a couple of years now. We found out yesterday (after I spent $60+ on two each six green LED headlamps on eBay) that the filters are available at $5.50 a set from their Sandgate store. Good thing I have two grandsons.

Pissing in the river? Hadn't thought of that had you Steve? :shock:

Jeff


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Cod gods!

Great pics


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Good results on the cod fellers and pretty location.
> 
> And Dave, does your second picture indicate SIK paddlers have to pee like girls and need to stand in the water?


Nah mate, but I have been thinking about taking a leaf out of your book though. I heard you use a drink bottle with a felt lined throat.

They are letting water out of glen lyon, the river has been polluted with the cold stuff. It wasn't really warm enough to swim until mid afternoon. Usually at this time of year, the river temp is almost consistent with that of warm piss by mid arvo.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Novice said:


> Nah mate, but I have been thinking about taking a leaf out of your book though. I heard you use a drink bottle with a felt lined throat.


Just hope you need a bigger throat than me mate.

Or maybe you have one like Wazza uses at the convention


----------



## jimorna (Dec 21, 2013)

Good session mate! Looks like a nice spot to camp , where abouts is the camp spot ? I wouldn't mind going for a camp with the kids these holidays.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

NICE, report / photos and Cod !

Thanks for posting and making me jealous.

Steve


----------



## stew70 (Apr 6, 2013)

jimorna,
I don't think he will tell,but by the looks of it ive camped there on a few occasions before I got into fishing.
havnt camped there since,but some times when your of camping and you see some tracks leading to a river ,it often pays to go and have a look.

stewart.


----------

